# HEUTE Neustart Blackmoore/Horde aprésFußball



## Sandten (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ich reaktiviere heute abend nach dem Fußballspiel wieder meinen WoW-Account und fange auf Hordeseite auf Blackmoore mit einem neuen Charakter an.
Ich würde mich über jede Gesellschaft freuen. Ich spiele bis ca. 08:00 morgens.
Meldet euch über diesem Weg, oder per E-mail an siebensieben@ok.de
Meldet euch auch gerne, wenn ihr diesen Thread erst später lest.

Viel Spaß beim Spiel bis dahin,

Sandten


----------



## Danny V (28. Juli 2014)

Ist zwar schon drei Wochen alt, aber falls du noch suchst, verlinke ich dir gerne mal meinen Thread


----------

